
Webflow – Ecommerce - brryant
https://webflow.com/ecommerce
======
ibdf
It's finally time to start paying attention to webflow. The thing with webflow
is that as a developer you want to be able to commit to one platform that
solves most of your client issue without having to reinvent the wheel.
Webflow, until now, was missing e-commerce... which for me at least was a deal
breaker. Hopefully they will keep pushing to grow it because most small/medium
clients I work with, that want a site, want e-store.

------
brryant
Hey everyone! We wanted to show you the launch page for Webflow Ecommerce that
we built using Lottie Web and Webflow IX2. It was our first time using Lottie
Web, and we were really stoked to try it on a Webflow site. Let us know what
you think of the intro hero animation. That was the part built in Lottie.

~~~
tashoecraft
I think that if it's loading, you shouldn't be able to scroll. Ended up half
way down the site when it loaded.

------
samspenc
The first time I've heard of Webflow but I'm intrigued.

In working with clients on building websites, I see there's massive demand for
easy ways to set up e-commerce and selling stuff online, and the existing
solutions don't quite cut it yet.

I know there's Shopify, Wordpress + WooCommerce and other solutions, but
nothing seems to provide the power and flexibility along with the ease of
setup that users are clamoring for.

Looks like this ticks off multiple requirement boxes that most of my clients
have asked for in the past. All the best! If this works well and takes off, I
might start recommending it.

------
jeswin
TL;DR.

Basically a landing page with a signup button, clicking which you are
encouraged to share it widely on social media so that you qualify for early
beta access.

------
raziel2p
Is there no way for me to read about what this is without signing up for a
beta? That's the impression I get from the website, at least.

~~~
brryant
Yup, there's a blog post on what Webflow Ecommerce is here:
[https://webflow.com/blog/the-future-of-ecommerce-is-
almost-h...](https://webflow.com/blog/the-future-of-ecommerce-is-almost-here)

------
josefdlange
Very interesting. Does or will Webflow eCommerce provide a developer API for
3P integrations, like for a fulfillment provider?

~~~
brryant
3rd party integrations will be a large part of the offering. There will be
APIs and webhooks that Webflow will provide, quite similar to the ones
available for the Webflow CMS API right now:
[https://developers.webflow.com/](https://developers.webflow.com/)

~~~
josefdlange
Sounds great. I'd love to get in touch with you guys regarding the APIs for
eCommerce stuff as soon as you have them remotely ready. You can find my email
in my profile.

